# Costume HELP!



## Durins Bane (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I need some guidance on makeing my halloween costume... I want to be Faramir or possibly Beregond, I'm not sure yet. I know it is very late to be starting this project but I'm going to try and do it. I would just like to know if anyone had any ideas or possibly a website I could look at to help me out. I want to get started right away. Any help is good (especially cheap help  )
Thank you.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 21, 2004)

One very important, obvious question:

Are you prepared to sew?

Second question:

When you say cheap, how cheap?

My costume this year is sixty dollars purchased at a Renaissance Faire. On the other hand the costume I started sewing is about the same price after you buy the fabric. However, girl fabric can be more expensive than boys.


----------



## Durins Bane (Oct 23, 2004)

Well I will probably still have around $70 but I'm not sure because I'm taking my girlfriend out to the fair so... 
I'm cleaning up peoples yards that were messed up by Ivan so I should get some more money tomorrow. 
I've never really had to sew before, well except for patches. But I'm pretty sure that doesn't qualify me for sewing a costume heh.


----------



## VeggieMuse (Nov 8, 2011)

oh darn! I wish I saw this sooner...

Hope it came out well.

I made this Sauron costume for my 12 year old this year.
It is a wonder what you can do with cardboard scraps, newspaper, tin foil and duct tape!

http://www.youtube.com/user/VeggieMuse


----------

